# Dringende Hilfe benötigt. Pc machts nicht mehr!



## TeeimBeutel (30. Januar 2014)

*Dringende Hilfe benötigt. Pc machts nicht mehr!*

Hey Leute.

Leider ist mein Pc für die aktuellen Spiele nicht mehr stark genug 

Ich hab eben mit Erschrecken festgestellt, dass das Spiel "Rust" 8 Gb Arbeitsspeicher benötigt.

Bevor ich meinen altersschwachen Pc nun aufstocke würde ich ihn gerne fast komplett austauschen.

Habe nen alten AMD Quad und eine 765mb GPU verbaut.

Gehäuse, Laufwerke, Eingabegeräte, Monitor kann ich weiterverwenden.

Was wohl neu muss sind dann CPU, GPU, Board, RAM

Ich habe mir so ca 600 € vorgestellt. ISt damit etwas Leistungsstarkes zu bekommen?

Würde mich sehr über Hilfe freuen.

Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2014)

600€ sind schon sehr gut, wenn Du wirklich bei Gehäuse, Laufwerken und Netzteil nix neues brauchst. Schau vlt mal genau nach, was für ein Netzteil du hast, und gut wäre auch, wenn Du wüsstest, was für ein Gehäuse du hast. Oder welche Grafikkarte GENAU drin ist.


CPU: Intel i5-4570 => 170€
passendes Board => 60-80€
2x4GB DDR3-1600 RAM => 70€
AMD R9 280X oder Nvidia GTX 770 => 260-290€

Das sind genau 600€, und das wäre ein echter Top-PC. Sollte doch noch was der anderen Teile neu nötig sein: man kann auch als Grafikkarte eine AMD R9 270X nehmen, da spart man 100€ und hat trotzdem eine ziemlich gute Karte - die "hält" dann halt nicht ganz so lange wie die anderen genannten karten, aber für hohe Details bei aktuellen Spielen reicht es trotzdem


PS: was soll den Rust für ein Spiel sein? Meinst du das, was erst frühestens Ende des Jahres noch kommt? Dann wäre ja noch viel Zeit.


----------



## TeeimBeutel (30. Januar 2014)

Also Rust ist schon draußen als Early Access. Und das sieht so lustig aus, dass ich es jetzt schon spielen wollte.

CPU hatte ich auch den i5 im Blick aber als K version. Soll angeblich besser sein stimmt das?

Intel

Board finde ich nichts unter dem hier
ASUS M5A97 EVO R2.0, Mainboard Sound G-LAN SATA3 eSATA USB 3.0
Kann man da bei annähernd gleicher Leistung sparen?

Ram hatte ein Bekannter sich 2000er geholt. 1600er im Vergleich schlechter?

GPU hatte ich bisher einige angeguckt. 270€ ist ja schon high End oder? Im Vergleich zu einer R9 denn so viel besser?






Herbboy schrieb:


> 600€ sind schon sehr gut, wenn Du wirklich bei Gehäuse, Laufwerken und Netzteil nix neues brauchst. Schau vlt mal genau nach, was für ein Netzteil du hast, und gut wäre auch, wenn Du wüsstest, was für ein Gehäuse du hast. Oder welche Grafikkarte GENAU drin ist.
> 
> 
> CPU: Intel i5-4570 => 170€
> ...


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2014)

TeeimBeutel schrieb:


> Also Rust ist schon draußen als Early Access. Und das sieht so lustig aus, dass ich es jetzt schon spielen wollte.
> 
> CPU hatte ich auch den i5 im Blick aber als K version. Soll angeblich besser sein stimmt das?


 den K kannst Du mit dem passenden Board (Z87-Chipsatz) halt sehr leicht übertakten, aber ohne Übertaktung sind die beiden CPUs quasi identisch, und zB 20% mehr Takt würde ja auch nicht direkt 20% mehr Leistung bringen. Du zahlst ja dann auch mehr für die CPU, das Board UND einen guten Kühler.




> Board finde ich nichts unter dem hier
> ASUS M5A97 EVO R2.0, Mainboard Sound G-LAN SATA3 eSATA USB 3.0


 das Board wäre für AMD-CPUs und steht bei "Apple"-Zubehör ^^  

 Für die Intels brauchst Du Sockel 1150, da gibt es massenhaft Auswahl. Sockel 1150 Intel Mainboards Komponenten





> Ram hatte ein Bekannter sich 2000er geholt. 1600er im Vergleich schlechter?


 nein, davon merkst Du nix. Es schadet zwar nicht, aber 1600er ist optimal für die modernen Intels. Den höheren Takt nutzen die CPUs nur sehr eingeschränkt, dafür ist dann der CL-Wert (Reaktionszeit des RAMs) schlechter, so dass sich das wieder ausgleicht.




> GPU hatte ich bisher einige angeguckt. 270€ ist ja schon high End oder? Im Vergleich zu einer R9 denn so viel besser?


 Es gibt nicht einfach nur "die R9", sondern R9 ist quasi ne Art Einstufung vo n AMD, quasi "Gaming"-Karten. Von der R9 gibt es die 270, 270X, 280X und 290 sowie 290X. Die 270X ist die für ca 170€, die ist schon sehr gut und je nach Sichtweise "Mittel- bis Oberklasse". Die 280X ist nochmal ca 30% schneller und ganz klar "Oberklasse", aber noch kein HighEnd. Die kostet dafür dann eben 100€ mehr als die 270X. 

 Und nochmal eins draufsetzen kann die R9 290, die kostet dann aber auch (mit ner nicht-lauten Kühlung)ab 380-390€. DIE ist dann schon eher "HighEnd", es gibt aber auch noch teurere Karten, wobei die für ihren Aufpreis nicht mehr viel draufsetzen können



 Wegen Rust: es kann natürlich sein, dass das in der Endfassung nicht 8GB braucht. Aber an sich egal: da "mehr als 4GB" in jedem Falle ratsam sind und man möglichst zwei gleichgroße Riegel nehmen sollte, kauft "man" sowieso 2x4GB.


----------



## TeeimBeutel (30. Januar 2014)

So als Bsp::

G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher...
MSI H87-G41 PC Mate, Mainboard Sound G-LAN SATA3 USB 3.0
Intel
SAPPHIRE R9 270X 2GB GDDR5 OC with Boost, Grafikkarte Lite Retail

Einen CPU Kühler hab ich vergessen denke ich oder? Da weiß ich nicht weiter ... leise darf er gerne sein 


Was ist bei der GPU mit ähnlichen Preisklassen?

http://www.alternate.de/EVGA/Geforce_GTX_660_FTW_2_GB,_Grafikkarte/html/product/1080716/?
http://www.alternate.de/MSI/N660_Gaming_2GD5-OC,_Grafikkarte/html/product/1102155/?
http://www.alternate.de/Club_3D/R9_270_Royal_Queen,_Grafikkarte/html/product/1111912/?
Bei den übrigen Teilen noch evtl etwas was ich austauschen könnte?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2014)

Die GTX 660er sind DEUTLICH schwächer und veraltet, die sind so teuer, weil die wohl damals noch recht teuer ein- und nicht nicht verkauft wurden. Und die 270 ohne X ist auch schwächer, auf keinen Fall eher die nehmen als eine 270x.

 Die 270X ist absolut konkurrenzlos bei Karten zwischen 120 und 240 Euro. Ab 240 Euro wiederum würde man dann raten, direkt die R9 280X oder Nvidia GTX 770 zu nehmen. 

 Board und RAM passen. Willst Du denn nun den Intel ohne K, oder den mit K und dann auch übertakten? Ohne Übertakten reicht als Kühler so einer locker aus und wäre auch deutlich leiser als der, der bei den "boxed"-CPUs dabei ist Scythe Katana 4, CPU-K


 Und halt noch das Netzteil checken ^^


----------



## TeeimBeutel (30. Januar 2014)

Also Netzteil ist bei mir derzeit verbaut Cougar A 450W

Mein Mainboard ..... hab grad gesucht nach der bezeichnung ..... 

Glaub habs gefunden:
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M4A77T/

Cpu hab ich nun auch gefunden: Amd Phenom II x4 965






Herbboy schrieb:


> Die GTX 660er sind DEUTLICH schwächer und veraltet, die sind so teuer, weil die wohl damals noch recht teuer ein- und nicht nicht verkauft wurden. Und die 270 ohne X ist auch schwächer, auf keinen Fall eher die nehmen als eine 270x.
> 
> Die 270X ist absolut konkurrenzlos bei Karten zwischen 120 und 240 Euro. Ab 240 Euro wiederum würde man dann raten, direkt die R9 280X oder Nvidia GTX 770 zu nehmen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2014)

Dein Mainboard spielt doch keine Rolle, du holst ja ein neues   interessant wäre das Gehäuse oder halt mal selber messen, wie lange eine Grafikkarte sein dürfte, ohne dass sie vorne mit dem Festplattenbereich in Konflikt gerät

 Beim Netzteil KÖNNTE es was knapp werden - hat es denn zwei Stecker für PCIe 6 oder 6/8-Pin ?


----------



## TeeimBeutel (30. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Dein Mainboard spielt doch keine Rolle, du holst ja ein neues   interessant wäre das Gehäuse oder halt mal selber messen, wie lange eine Grafikkarte sein dürfte, ohne dass sie vorne mit dem Festplattenbereich in Konflikt gerät
> 
> Beim Netzteil KÖNNTE es was knapp werden - hat es denn zwei Stecker für PCIe 6 oder 6/8-Pin ?


 

Aso Gehäuse hab ich das Cooler Master N400

Ich weiß nicht ob das Netzteil diese Anschlüsse hat.... finde keine Infos.... Pc ist von 2010 ...

Mainboard geht nicht zusammen mit der neuen CPU richtig? Weil sonst würde er sogar 1600 unterstützen oder?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2014)

Dein Mainboard ist nur für AMD-CPUs, das musst Du wechseln. Aktuelle gute AMD-CPUs, die da noch draufpassen würden, gibt es nicht.

 Dein Netzteil müsste reichen: Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  das hat 2x  PCIe 6Pin, davon kann einer auch als 8Pin genutzt werden. Die AMD R9 270X braucht 2x 6Pin. Genug Watt hat das Netzteil an sich auch, denn so ein PC braucht im Maximum vlt 300-330W. Ein "billiges" mit 450W würde da vlt nicht reiche, aber Cougar müsste gehen. 

 Im N400 Gehäuse ist genug Platz für moderne Grafikkarten und CPU-Kühler, ist also kein Problem


----------



## TeeimBeutel (30. Januar 2014)

Also alles in einem ein gutes Paket?

https://www.alternate.de/SAPPHIRE/R...ith_Boost,_Grafikkarte/html/product/1103149/?
https://www.alternate.de/MSI/H87-G41_PC_Mate,_Mainboard/html/product/1080887/?
https://www.alternate.de/Intel(R)/Core(TM)_i5-4570,_CPU/html/product/1063386/?
https://www.alternate.de/G.Skill/DIMM_8_GB_DDR3-1600_Kit,_Arbeitsspeicher/html/product/801624/?
https://www.alternate.de/Scythe/Katana_4,_CPU-Kuehler/html/product/986829/?

Beim Ram wusste ich nicht welcher am besten ist bzw Preis/Leistungssieger ist. Die Kennzahlen sagen mir  auch nicht viel 9-9-9-24
Mainboard hab ich nur ausgesucht weils nicht zu günstig war aber auch nicht sehr teuer 
Die 20€ mehr für den i5K lohnen sich nicht wirklich?


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2014)

Das passt alles gut, RAM ist auch gut - der 4570k nutzt dir nur was, wenn du ein teureres Board nimmst UND wirklich auch übertakten willst. Da würde ich eher - wenn Du noch was Geld über hast - statt des i5-4570 einen Xeon E3-1230 v3 nehmen. Der ist zwar derzeit nicht wirklich besser, aber falls in Zukunft mal Games auf 8-CPU-Kerne optimiert werden, hast Du mit dem Xeon einen Vorteil, weil der nämlich zwar nur 4 "echte" Kerne hat, pro Kern aber 2 "Threads" hat, also pro Kern trotzdem noch 2 getrennte Aufgaben machen kann und effektiv wie eine CPU mit 8 Kernen genutzt werden kann.


----------



## TeeimBeutel (31. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das passt alles gut, RAM ist auch gut - der 4570k nutzt dir nur was, wenn du ein teureres Board nimmst UND wirklich auch übertakten willst. Da würde ich eher - wenn Du noch was Geld über hast - statt des i5-4570 einen Xeon E3-1230 v3 nehmen. Der ist zwar derzeit nicht wirklich besser, aber falls in Zukunft mal Games auf 8-CPU-Kerne optimiert werden, hast Du mit dem Xeon einen Vorteil, weil der nämlich zwar nur 4 "echte" Kerne hat, pro Kern aber 2 "Threads" hat, also pro Kern trotzdem noch 2 getrennte Aufgaben machen kann und effektiv wie eine CPU mit 8 Kernen genutzt werden kann.


 
Da gibts auch unterschiede. Level 2 oder 3 zB

https://www.alternate.de/Intel(R)/Xeon(R)_Prozessor_E3-1230V2,_CPU/html/product/973312/?

Kühlung scheint manchmal bemängelt zu werden. Hast du da Erfahrungen?


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2014)

Wenn, dann den E3-1230 *v3* - der ist für den akrtuellen Sockel 1150.


 Wobei wird die Kühlung bemängelt?


----------



## TeeimBeutel (31. Januar 2014)

Na bei den Bewertungen .... aber die meisten sind sehr positiv...

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M4A77T/

Das ist ja mein Mainboard .... kann das sogar 1600er Ram nutzen? Oder irre ich mich da nun?


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2014)

TeeimBeutel schrieb:


> Na bei den Bewertungen .... aber die meisten sind sehr positiv...


 Du meinst bei dem Xeon, oder wo? Da ist halt nur ein Standardkühler dabei, der hält die CPU bei Last natürlich nicht bei nur 50 Grad, was ein 20-30€Kühler vielleicht schafft, und die neueren Intels werden so oder so etwas wärmer als die Intel der letzten Generation - allerdings ist das alles relativ. Die "Haswell" werden vlt 5 Grad wärmer als die 2 Jahre älteren "Ivy Bridge", aber die werden trotzdem noch lange nicht "heiß". Es gibt User, die kriegen schon Panik, wenn ein Bauteil 60 Grad "heiß" wird, was aber Null Problem ist




> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M4A77T/
> 
> Das ist ja mein Mainboard .... kann das sogar 1600er Ram nutzen? Oder irre ich mich da nun?


 Das kann auch 1600er nutzen, und selbst wenn es offiziell nicht ginge, könnte man es einbauen, das passt sich beim Takt dann an. Aber das bringt Dir doch nix - oder wolltest Du erst Mal NUR neues RAM holen? Denn für einen Intel-Prozessor brauchst Du halt so oder so ein neues Mainboard.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (31. Januar 2014)

Also das Board im Link kann 1600er nutzen, aber das ist ein amd Board. Für Intel braucht man ein Board mit Sockel 1150 und z.b. h87 chipsatz


----------



## TeeimBeutel (31. Januar 2014)

War gerade so ein Einfall.....

Wenn ich beim empfohlenen Setup nur zu wenig Ram habe alles andere aber noch passt....

... könnte ich da einfach die 8 GB Ram 1600er holen und austauschen? Solange es vernümpftig läuft dann mit dem Rest warten?

Bei Empfohlen steht:

Empfohlene Systemanforderungen
Betriebssystem:	Windows Vista/7/8
Prozessor:	Intel Core 2 Duo @ 3.0 GHz / AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+
RAM:8 Gb
Grafikkarte RAM:1 Gb
Grafikkarte:nVidia GeForce GTX 460 / ATI Radeon HD 5850
SoundkarteirectX Compatible
Netzwerkroadband Internet Connection
Direct X:11

Hätte ich doch alles oder? Bis auf den Ram. Könnte man das testen erstmal?
Oder würde es nur auf sehr schwachen Auflösungen laufen? Bzw mit sehr abgespeckten Details?


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2014)

Klar kannst Du das testen. Aber ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass NUR wegen der 8GB dann plötzlich gut geht. Da steht ja nur "empfohlen", scheint aber nicht "erforderlich" zu sein.

 Wenn Du DDR3-1600 holst, dann achte nur drauf, dass der für 1,5V gedacht ist. Das steht bei den Shops idR in den Details mit drin.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (31. Januar 2014)

Ich denke nicht, dass das Spiel NUR wegen des Rams nicht läuft. Wenn es nicht läuft, wird es mit 8 auch nicht viel besser. Und wenn es läuft, ist es eh gut wie es ist.


----------



## NazcaGT (1. Februar 2014)

Bist du dir sicher das du dein Netzteil wirklich weiterverwenden kannst ? Schreib mal wie viel Watt es ist.

Ausserdem kannst du hier auf dieser englischen seite gucken ob es auf Min. oder GD Adjusted geht


----------



## TeeimBeutel (1. Februar 2014)

Öhm ein weiterer Gedanke.....

Also den Ram brauch ich ja ohnehin also wäre es ein Versuch wert....

Aber kann mein Mainboard

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M4A77T/

eigentlich auch die GPU verarbeiten?

https://www.alternate.de/SAPPHIRE/R...ith_Boost,_Grafikkarte/html/product/1103149/?

Was sagt ihr zu dem Versuch erstmal nur GPU/Ram nachzurüsten (sofern es klappt) und später Boatd/CPU/SSD/CPU Lüfter sobald es eng wird?

Müsste doch (sofern es überhaupt geht) auch schon einen guten Leistungs Schub geben oder?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2014)

Moderne Grafikkarten laufen auf allen Boards, die auch PCIe haben. Ob 2.0 oder 3.0., das ist egal Es gibt nur ganz wenige Problemfälle mit wirklich sehr alten Boards. Sollte bei Dir aber kein Problem sein, vlt vorher zur Sicherheit das neueste Bios aufspielen.

 Ich weißt nicht, welchen AMD-Quad und welche Grafikarte du aktuell hast, aber zB ein X4 955 oder so plus eine moderne Karte wie die 279X, das passt noch gut und gibt Dir nen fetten Schub, wenn Du derzeit eine Karte hast, die älter als 2-3 Jahre ist. Bei neueren Karten hängt es von der Karte ab.


----------



## TeeimBeutel (1. Februar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Moderne Grafikkarten laufen auf allen Boards, die auch PCIe haben. Ob 2.0 oder 3.0., das ist egal Es gibt nur ganz wenige Problemfälle mit wirklich sehr alten Boards. Sollte bei Dir aber kein Problem sein, vlt vorher zur Sicherheit das neueste Bios aufspielen.
> 
> Ich weißt nicht, welchen AMD-Quad und welche Grafikarte du aktuell hast, aber zB ein X4 955 oder so plus eine moderne Karte wie die 279X, das passt noch gut und gibt Dir nen fetten Schub, wenn Du derzeit eine Karte hast, die älter als 2-3 Jahre ist. Bei neueren Karten hängt es von der Karte ab.



Ich hab: 

Amd Phenom II x4 965 
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M4A77T/

Und dazu kaufen würde ich:

https://www.alternate.de/SAPPHIRE/R...ith_Boost,_Grafikkarte/html/product/1103149/?
https://www.alternate.de/G.Skill/DIMM_8_GB_DDR3-1600_Kit,_Arbeitsspeicher/html/product/140051/?

Würde das so zusammen arbeiten?


Achso meine alte GPU ist eine GTX460


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2014)

Jo, dann wirst Du mal locker 60-70%, vlt sogar doppelt so viele FPS haben wie derzeit


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (1. Februar 2014)

Ja, das sieht gut aus. Dein Prozessor ist so in der Liga, was man als Minimum für moderne Karten ansieht. Mit der 270X bremst da nichts großartig, würde ich sagen.

Ram sieht gut aus. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es einen Unterschied macht, dass der Ram für 1,5 - 1,6V statt für 1,5V spezifiziert ist, aber das weiß bestimmt Herbboy


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2014)

1,5 - 1,6 sollte kein Problem sein. Bei nem Wechsel auf Intel könnte man im BIOS dann checken, ob der auf 1,5V eingestellt ist. An sich sind die 1,6V nur dann "aktiv", wenn man auch den RAM übertakten will und dafür mehr Spannung nötig ist.


----------



## TeeimBeutel (2. Februar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> 1,5 - 1,6 sollte kein Problem sein. Bei nem Wechsel auf Intel könnte man im BIOS dann checken, ob der auf 1,5V eingestellt ist. An sich sind die 1,6V nur dann "aktiv", wenn man auch den RAM übertakten will und dafür mehr Spannung nötig ist.



Also passt die Zusammenstellung so gut?

Dann bestell ich es gleich morgen *sich freu*

Oh noch was ... wenn ich das alles dann zusammenbaue ... kann ich das als Leihe? Weil von Bios etc versteh ich nix. Zusammenbaun krieg ich hin.

Und mein neues Gehäuse was hier schon steht hat nen USB 3.0 ausgang. Hab ich das überhaupt?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (2. Februar 2014)

Viel Spaß damit 
Anscheinend zahlen Leute auf ebay noch an die 50€ für die GTX 460, gebraucht. Wenn dir das der Aufwand wert ist, könntest du die noch loswerden. Oder du behälst sie als Ersatz...


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2014)

TeeimBeutel schrieb:


> Also passt die Zusammenstellung so gut?
> 
> Dann bestell ich es gleich morgen *sich freu*
> 
> Oh noch was ... wenn ich das alles dann zusammenbaue ... kann ich das als Leihe? Weil von Bios etc versteh ich nix. Zusammenbaun krieg ich hin.


 im BIOS musst Du ja nix ändern, wenn Du das Board behältst. Oder holst Du nun doch auch ein neues Board?




> Und mein neues Gehäuse was hier schon steht hat nen USB 3.0 ausgang. Hab ich das überhaupt?


  Bei deinem jetzigen Board hast Du das nicht, da kannst Du die USB-Ausgänge also erstmal nicht nutzen.


----------

